# Which Distros Run Faster than Lubuntu?



## Mik James

I have Lubuntu running on a netbook, and while I find it user friendly, it seems a bit sluggish when booting applications and browsing the web.

I don't mind something that isn't as user friendly but I also don't want anything that makes basic tasks unnecessarily difficult.


----------



## Shane

Could give the following a try. 

*WattOS R7*
http://www.planetwatt.com/pages/downloads

*Puppy Linux*
http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview and Getting Started.htm

*Damn Small Linux*
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html

How much Ram does your Netbook have?


----------



## Mik James

I'll check them out.
I've tried macpup as well and it seems a bit less user friendly than Lubuntu, how does it stack up to Puppy Linux?

The netbook has 1 gb.


----------



## Shane

Ive never tried WattOS,Im downloading that now to try 

As used ram is quite cheap on Ebay,Id suggest maybe getting a 2gb stick of ram,as i know when i had my Lenovo Laptop with an Atom processor doubling the ram made quite a difference.


----------



## Mik James

I'm not anywhere close to maxing out the ram for web browsing.


----------



## DMGrier

Linux Mint Debian edition with xfce desktop.


----------



## spynoodle

DMGrier said:


> Linux Mint Debian edition with xfce desktop.


^This. I use the Cinnamon version of Ubuntu-based Linux Mint, and it's great. I've heard that LMDE is even more stable, and XFCE should be pretty memory-efficient.


----------



## DMGrier

spynoodle said:


> ^This. I use the Cinnamon version of Ubuntu-based Linux Mint, and it's great. I've heard that LMDE is even more stable, and XFCE should be pretty memory-efficient.



LMDE xfce uses less then 200 MB of memory on the 64 Bit version.


----------



## spynoodle

DMGrier said:


> LMDE xfce uses less then 200 MB of memory on the 64 Bit version.


Dang, that's nice. My install uses about 500MB at bootup, if I remember right.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Wow, am I the only one who's heard of Crunchbang? Super snappy. http://crunchbang.org/


----------



## spynoodle

lucasbytegenius said:


> Wow, am I the only one who's heard of Crunchbang? Super snappy. http://crunchbang.org/


I used Crunchbang for a little while, and it's pretty nice; however, IMO the user interface is a little overly simplified. While I like the cleanliness of it, I felt that the menu system is more barebones than it has to be. It does give a nice terminal-like feel, though.


----------



## Mik James

Thanks for all the suggestions 

I'll definetly check out linux mint, can someone point me towards the xfce version of Debian Linux Mint?

The ones i'm looking into are Linux Mint Debian with xfce, watt os, puppy linux, macpup, damn small linux, crunchbang, anti x, slitaz, and Linux Lite.

Any opinions on what might be the simplest for basic web browsing and text editing are welcome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

The XFCE version of Mint is listed here: http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=20


----------



## Troncoso

Just an FYI. You can install XFCE on several Distros. You could even keep Lubuntu and just install XFCE.


----------

